# عودة من جديد



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2006)

اعتذر شخصيا لكل الاحبة عن فترة الانقطاع الي كانت في المنتدى, لكن الظروف كانت اقوى مني و شغلتني عن المنتدى, مما ادى الى وقت الانقطاع هذا الى وقت عودتي لالقاء نظرة عن ما حصل

عدنا من جديد و يا ريت ما نعتبر هذه التعطيلة شئ مهم, انما نبقى ناظرين الى قدام الى ما هو افضل بحسب مشيئة الرب

سلام و نعمة رب المجد تكون معكم


----------



## blackguitar (17 فبراير 2006)

*ربنا يقويك يا ماى روك ويديك الصحه لانك بجد بتتعب كتير علشان المنتدى*


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2006)

شكرا ليك حبيبي بلاك جيتار, صدقني كلنا نتعب سوا في المنتدى و هو كله بركة لينا و للاخرين


----------



## Coptic Man (17 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا لحرصك الدائم يا روك

الرب يقويك*


----------



## answer me muslims (17 فبراير 2006)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك استاذى روك:16_14_24:


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2006)

شكرا ليكم حبايب, و اعتذر مرة ثانية, بس صدقوني كان فوق طاقتي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## +Dream+ (17 فبراير 2006)

*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *
*و يقويك فى خدمتك للمنتدى*


----------

